# How much snow did youy get?



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

We have gotten 24 inches of snow so far and it is still snowing out!!!!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

We got about 18 inches and it's done now. Fun for the kids!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Only about 15 inches - but I can't get out until the plow gets here. Darn drifts!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

All winter, I think we may have gotten 36 inches, quite a bit down from the usual 52 inches.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

All winter we're at about 20 feet of snow here. Yep, 20 FEET!

http://travel.nytimes.com/2008/03/07/tra...088&partner=rss


Granted, we live above the 2,500 ft level. Somewhat less below us but not all that much. More here though than the very most northern areas of the state.


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

We got about 15 inches on Friday and Saturday... it's almost completely melted now though!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

We live on a high open hill and some places was waist deep and other places I could see the ground, because of all the wind.
But all in all about 15 inchs or so, but now its melting very fast. MORE MUD!!! I HATE MUD!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We've had over 90 inches so far for the winter. Feb was actually a record month, more snow than any other Feb on record here - 41.6 inches.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

This winter we got approximately 78 inches of snow


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Probably a total of less than 8 inches. Pathetic!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I think we got 1-3 inches this year. lol

I don't remember any accumulation last year but it did snow on Thanksgiving day. A little bit anyways.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

well this year we got 390cent or about 155inches lol


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

We've had over 60" of snow this winter but I'm not sure of the exact amount. After 60 what difference does it make anyway?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

About 2 feet, most of it before xmas. Last year it was about 3 inches.


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

I don't think we got more than 4-5 inches all winter long. It was not a good winter, especially since I live with a GSD that absolutely loves snow. Poor Heidi. Maybe next year...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

We haven't had a single snow flake around here in the past 13 years.


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

ugh I can't remember how much we got. Made it to the top 5 highest snow level in the State. I'm thinking it was close to 7.5 feet. Most we've ever had in a LONG LONG time. Back in the early 1900s Sheboygan had a massive amount I want to say like 15 feet. I can't remember. I'm so glad Old man Winter is now gone as I had enough of the snow lol


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

In the Milwaukee, WI. area the most since 1885. It has been a long and cold winter.

Now if Al Gore would like to speak about GlobalWarming he is welcome here.


----------

